# [E3 2009] And the winner is...



## Joey Ravn (Jun 2, 2009)

So, now that the big console-making companies -- Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft -- have presented their products for this season, who do you think has shown the best? Was it Sony, with it's new motion-based controller, God of War 3 and FFXIV? Was it Miscrosoft, with Project Natal and The Beatles? Or was it Nintendo, with WiiMotion Plus, Metroid and Golden Sun?

PS: I've left the poll as multiple-choice for those cases of "I can't decide between X and Y"


----------



## raulpica (Jun 2, 2009)

Nintendo for me. Natal was awesome, but you can't really have games with player movement in it, as there's no directional pad whatsoever. So it'll be even more "gimmicky" than the so-much-criticized gimmicky gameplay of the Wii.
Of the games MS presented all of them didn't tell me anything, except AW2. Nice game shaping up, there.

Nintendo surprised me with Metroid: Other M and Super Mario Galaxy 2. NSMBWii was pretty "uh... okay...", it wasn't really necessary. Now we just need a new Zelda for Wii and a new Metroid for DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for Sony, I haven't even followed its E3, even if I've heard what happened. Totally unimpressed.

But I'm pretty sure X360 fanboys will soon flood this poll


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 2, 2009)

Microsoft won for me, Nintendo second and Sony last.

All Sony had to impress me was The Last Guardian which is so damn beautiful, I hope to see more of that game soon.  God of War 3 should have been more but its just a HD GoW game.


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Jun 2, 2009)

We can all agree Sony won.
Custom Kart racer 10 x better than Mario Kart, GOW 3 and I hate GOW.
The Wii mote rip off, the tons of games it has.
The PSP Go!, LBP, It had the crowed clapping more than Micro or Ninty had.
Nuff said.


----------



## Minox (Jun 2, 2009)

Microsoft had the most interesting conference, but Nintendo was a good second thanks to Golden Sun.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 2, 2009)

Microsoft had the better show, Natal was really impressive.. 

Can't decide between Sony and Nintendo.. both showed a lot of new stuff (even though most of Sony stuff leaked), they both put up a good show.. talking about the conference itself.. Sony was a lot more dynamic, Nintendo was quite boring.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 2, 2009)

Microsoft won IMO, both Nintendo and Sony had too much PR speak, and Project Natal was pretty much the only revolutionary thing shown in any of the conferences. Plus, obviously the 360 has so much software lined up that there were impressive games pretty much from start to finish. Nintendo come second for showing Metroid: Other M, NSMB Wii, and Mario Galaxy 2, and ofc Sony 3rd. But don't forget Sony had a lot of their stuff leaked, otherwise it would've been much more impressive I reckons.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 2, 2009)

It's hard to say really. Microsoft showed off Natala and IMO one good game and a couple of other games. Nintendo showed off Metroid and 2 marios but thats about it. Sony showed off ALOT of games but only a couple peaked my interest (modracer, GOW3, and uncharted). I need more time to think about it.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 2, 2009)

Microsoft def won this one again. They had alot to show that impressed me. Natal was amazing. Nintendo kept me on edge and surprised me with the 2 Marios and Metroid. I felt they could've done more. Sony I didn't really like cause they didn't have much to offer. PSP Go is overpriced and its not even needed. The new FF wasn't that great either considering how XI sucked.


----------



## MaHe (Jun 2, 2009)

Nintendo? Are you serious? I think their conference was absolutely terrible. Golden Sun was interesting, but come on, Style Savvy? _Wii Vitality Tracker_?


----------



## Joey Ravn (Jun 2, 2009)

I must say, I really liked Nintendo's conference. It was the usual stuff, but at least it delivered what I expected: games I like. 2 new Marios, Golden Sun, Metroid... Heck, I might even buy the WiiMotion Plus because it does look good. In terms of personal satisfaction, Nintendo undoubtly won this year.

That said, Microsoft's conference was really good too. Even if it's a complete rip-off of the Eye Toy and Nintendo's approach this generation, Project Natal is great. I do fear it will not get past the "just a gimmick" stage, but it's a great feature to add in the future, not as a primary characteristic of a game, but as a nice bonus. In terms of technological progress, Microsoft won with its pretty-damn-impressive Natal.

Sony was Sony, stealing from everyone once again. Couldn't care less about them.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 2, 2009)

MaHe said:
			
		

> Nintendo? Are you serious? I think their conference was absolutely terrible. Golden Sun was interesting, but come on, Style Savvy? _Wii Vitality Tracker_?


And you thougth Hannah Montana was better?


----------



## personager (Jun 2, 2009)

Sony, no doubt about it

*Posts merged*

Sony, no doubt about it


----------



## Orc (Jun 2, 2009)

I found all 3 conferences interesting so I guess E3 2009 is the winner. (Well not really, I wanted more!)

From MS, I liked: Shadow Complex (plus other Summer of Arcade shit like Monkey Island and MvC2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Alan Wake, Halo 3 ODST makes me want to look into Halo, oh and Felicia Day.
(Project Natal was hmm kinda still weird for me.)

From Nintendo, I liked: Galaxy 2, Ninja Gaiden: Metroid, english Made in Ore and Golden Sun DS since Linkiboy was spazzing about it.
(I've never played a Golden Sun game fully yet but I guess I should now.)

From Sony, I liked: MGS: Peace Walker, ModNation Racers, Dog Chicken and FF14 (I enjoyed FF11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
(My connection got cut-off when they were playing the dildo controllers but from what I saw on IRC it was quite interesting.)

I guess I'll be getting a PS3 too soon. The only problem is having time to play 3 consoles (plus the handhelds!!!). FUCK!


----------



## Law (Jun 2, 2009)

Didn't see the MS one

Sony and Nintendo both announced some pretty good looking games though.

No announcement about a Policenauts or Snatcher remake though, shame on you Hideo Kojima.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 2, 2009)

Nintendo for me, just because of the Golden Sun.........If there is one game I would be fanboy about, it would be Golden Sun


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 2, 2009)

Orc, do yourself a favor and play Golden Sun 1 & 2.. they're some of the best RPGs I've ever played.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes, E3 wins.. much better than last year.. much more new stuff.. E3 is really back!

On another note, none of the 3 conferences had charts and graphs like in previous years, everyone went straight to showing their games.. nice.


----------



## Orc (Jun 2, 2009)

I was gonna be a *fanboy* about a new *SNATCHER* but nobody announced it. _Fuckers._ ):


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 2, 2009)

Golden Sun DS?  Meh, played enough generic RPGs in my life.

Yeah I would fucking love a new Snatcher game, shame its only continued on some radio thing.  Make a new game for fuck sake, thats what I want.

Snatcher > Metal Gear


----------



## Law (Jun 2, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> I was gonna be a *fanboy* about a new *SNATCHER* but nobody announced it. _Fuckers._ ):



Kojima won E3, though.

Still needs more Snatcher/Policenauts love.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jun 2, 2009)

As much as I hate to admit it, Microsoft won.

Nintendo focused too muh on casual games this year, not to metion WAYYYYY to much Mario love, no Link, no Pit, finished way too early. Really dissapointing


----------



## jirom (Jun 2, 2009)

Sony.
Resident Evil Portable, MGSeace Walker, Gran Turismo Portable on October, Lost Planet 2 confirmed for PS3, and Final Fantasy XIV.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jun 2, 2009)

everyone on this forum is an idiot.. It was clearly sony > MS > Nintendo


----------



## Orc (Jun 2, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Orc, do yourself a favor and play Golden Sun 1 & 2.. they're some of the best RPGs I've ever played..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## personager (Jun 2, 2009)

In my opinion Sony won but I was expecting more from everyone of them. A new Zelda game on the Wii from Nintendo, a PS3 price cut from Sony and something more other than that stupid camera from Microsoft.


----------



## personager (Jun 2, 2009)

In my opinion Sony won but I was expecting more from everyone of them. A new Zelda game on the Wii from Nintendo, a PS3 price cut from Sony and something more other than that stupid camera from Microsoft.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jun 2, 2009)

Even though I won't be here next year; I don't mean to get off-topic. I am dying to see SEGA's vow about 'superior' development. Hopefully Bioware will show another glimpse of Sonic Chronicles 2; I was highly disappointed by their first attempt, it should of had been put inside a little bit more but it wouldn't matter since the gameplay wouldn't be different.


----------



## Lily (Jun 3, 2009)

To be honest, I don't think any of them "won". If anyone won, it's us gamers, because no matter what your taste, there's going to be something on the Wii/DS, PS3/PSP or 360 to suit everyone.

Personally my favourite announcements have been, in no particular order, and ignoring whether they were known before E3 or not:

-Monkey Island Remake + Monkey Island Episodic Series;
-New Super Mario Bros. Wii;
-Wii Sports Resort;
-Metroid: Other M Wii;
-Mario & Luigi 3, Golden Sun DS both are exciting;
-Microsoft Summer of Arcade XBLA list - Holy crap, between Shadow Complex, TMNT: Turtles in Time remake, Monkey Island..great stuff;
-Castlevania: Lord of Shadows (360/PS3);
-Castlevania: Bloodlines Remake for PSP.

I'm sure there's others I'm forgetting. No matter what, as I said, the gamers win, because no matter what you like, there's definitely something for you out there this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: If I had to rank the conferences, I'd say that Sony definitely had the most glitz. They showed off a shit ton of games, including some new IP. Very cool, and good for them. Microsoft was next on the glitz level, but fails a little for not showing enough gameplay. Coming to the table with a bunch of pre-rendered videos is lame. Nintendo's conference, as usual, wasn't particularly interesting in the way it was presented. They need to learn how to glam it up a little. The motion technology from both Microsoft and Sony is interesting. Too bad it will take so long to get to market, but when it gets there it will be interesting to see if the so called "hardcore" crowds behind the 360/PS3 will even bite. The vitality sensor from Nintendo is a bit of a WTF? If they built some sort of survival/horror game that changed dynamically with your level of fear, that'd be kind of wild. I'm really curious as to what their intended use for it is.


----------



## Sstew (Jun 3, 2009)

For me personally Microsoft and Nintendo tied. Both had titles I want.

Microsoft:

Splinter Cell. (First and foremost)
Final Fantasy
COD Modern Warfare 2
and a few others.

Nintendo:
Metroid
Super Mario Galaxy 2
Mario and Luigi RPG.
and a few others.

Don't have a PS3. but GOW 3 looked good. I'm not a fan of the new PSP but Assassin's creed and LBP should be good. 

So I think Microsoft and Nintendo tied for me. But this year killed last year in terms of more fun for the gamers.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jun 3, 2009)

Since Ninty announced GSIII they won on that fact alone. AC2 looks great but only becuase this new one looks more thief-like than ever.


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Jun 3, 2009)

xDlmaoxD said:
			
		

> We can all agree Sony won.



I disagree.

Nothing else, just wanted to point out that my opposing reply negates your comment.

...oh, and that I thought the new Metroid game looks like it might actually be fun, not that I'd say Big N "won" either. It's all games, man, and at the end of the day the only people who "win" are the gamers as more games means more for us all to play.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 3, 2009)

No, nobody are the winners.. JEEEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nobody! All consoles and portables are great machines, period!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kernelPANIC (Jun 3, 2009)

Microsoft had the biggest surprise with their Natal project. Alan Wake and Splinter Cell Conviction looked like very promising games. I don't care about Halo or other FPSs, so that's all I liked about their Press Conference. I might pick up that Modern Warfare 2 game though.

Nintendo just did more of the same stuff they did last year: Disappoint by not bringing anything new or exciting. Just milking old franchises and releasing more 20-40$ add-ons for the Wii. The DS games sound good, and hopefully they'll give some action to my dusty flash cart. Nintendo needs to either fire Cammie Dunaway, or stop having her on the E3 Press Conferences.

Sony's motion control idea seems like a huge rip-off and a cheap attempt to ride the casual train, but the overall games they presented were clearly superior in my opinion (even if most of them are also sequels). I liked that racing game that combines LBP, Trackmania and Mario Kart all in one game. I missed seeing some Heavy Rain stuff on their conference, considering it's a PS3 exclusive. The Last Guardian is the reason that'll make me cough up 400 bucks for a PS3.

All and all, Microsoft and Sony had good and fun conferences. Nintendo's conference was a 90-minute snore-fest


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 3, 2009)

kernelPANIC said:
			
		

> Microsoft had the biggest surprise with their Natal project.


Uhh we've know about the camera for about a year and we've known Microsoft was using it for a couple of weeks. 

And miyamoto just talked about Wii zelda. Says possibile WM+ exclusive and to think of wii sports archery and sword play as gameplay. He showed a picture but we may never see it.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 3, 2009)

Microsoft stole the show. They even dissed the wii during the natal presentation. Microsoft was all about showing and not telling. Sony and Nintendo should follow this example.


----------



## granville (Jun 3, 2009)

I agree 100% with lilsypha. We the gamers won. Every single company at E3 had incredible things to show. I'm a Nintendo guy myself and was excited to see-

- Golden Sun DS (epic win)
- Mario and Luigi 3
- Mario Galaxy 2
- New Super Mario Bros Wii
- COP DS (this looks exactly like a console GTA)
- Metroid Other M

I see no reason why we can't just agree that every company at E3 did amazing this year.


----------



## Cermage (Jun 3, 2009)

Microsoft > Nintendo > Sony 

Sony should have kept all their exclusives under wrap until e3.


----------



## Domination (Jun 3, 2009)

Ninty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mario Galore!!!! Actually more because of Golden Sun DS


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 3, 2009)

natal and the sony motion imo are just gonna become gimmicks
I doubt anything will come from it, they will just go the route of the ps2 eye toy
natal was a ripoff of the orginal eyetoy talking it a it further , and the sony motion controller was a wii mote controller also taking it a bit further
nothing but rip off's

im more concerned about the games, not crappy add ons


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 3, 2009)

I kinda like the Microsoft E3 conference this year where as Nintendo totally ruined it for the second time. Sony has a Wii Remote rip off. lol.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 3, 2009)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> Microsoft > Nintendo > Sony
> 
> Sony should have kept all their exclusives under wrap until e3.



Exactly what I thought.


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 3, 2009)

Haven't seen the videos but the Motion controller from Sony looks more precise than Project Natal, I wan't to play FPSs not draw stuff on a board. I'm hardcore not casual.


----------



## kalmis (Jun 3, 2009)

In my books Sony's conference was the best one. Two hour show with game after another. Shame that lot of it had leaked but it doesn't bother me since I don't follow the rumours too much anyway. GT5 (finally!), Uncharted2, Last Guardian and AC2(multi i know) look absolutely amazing. Not to mention new Rockstar game! Let's just see how exclusive it will be. Strange that they didn't show Heavy Rain though.
I don't have PS3 yet but that list sure makes me buy one. It was also really nice to see that PSP finally get's some love. Not really sure if I want to get that PSP Go since I still got my phat PSP. But GT for PSP sure sounds amazing. 

Microsoft showing of Alan Wake and Forza 3 were the most interesting games for me. Also Crackdown 2 and new Splinter Cell will be must buy games. And of course Mass Effect 2 and new (old)Monkey Island game. I just hope that the new Telltate Monkey Island games come to Xbox Live as well.

Nintendo's show was embarrasing imo. Milking the Mario francise to the full. Wii fit + and Womens Murder Club uh? Ok they are making games for mainstream gamers now and mentioning how they want to get the "maybe gamers" to start gaming as show's just what they are after. And what shell was that vitality sensor, NES power glove anyone? That had not been shown if MS hadn't announced Natal. At least they showed Golden Sun DS and new Metroid game.

On other note the full body controll showings from each camp looked tad idiotic(woot new idea lets all jump on that). Sony's tech demos seemed like fun though. I wouldn't make boring cartoony games either. Let's just see how well it will work on a real game. At least they had though about using it on RTS and FPS games. MS had obviously more polished product but the game's looked simple as hell. I dont just see myself play say Forza without a controller. The whole interface looked interesting and cool futuristic style. Voice recognition and Minority Report style browsing yau! Nintendo's motion plus seemed like a joke besides Sony and MS, especially since they are the only company who got a product in market already.

Huh, I hope that didn't make me sound like a Ninty hating Sony fanboy because that's what I am not.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Just been a gamer for more than 20 years and really don't like the direction  Nintendo is going.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Jun 3, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> I see no reason why we can't just agree that every company at E3 did amazing this year.



Because that's not the point of this topic. You have to rank the conferences, give your opinion, express your thoughts about them, what hyped and what disappointed you... It's not that hard. Of course, if you think everyone did well this year, that's fine, it's your opinion. But don't try to force others into thinking the same.

PS: Does anyone know anything about the "supposed" Zelda RPG (proper RPG, I mean) and Miyamoto's "adult Link" (as in "more-adult-than-ever Link") sketch from the round table?


----------



## frantier123 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hats off to Microsoft. Their shows were organized, talkin about core games first before unveiling the casual

So it's between Sony and Nintendo. 

On improvement wise, Nintendo did a great job.
On utilizing 3rd party wise, Sony get the idea.

So I think between the 2, I will just choose Nintendo for the fact that I've a Wii and I am a Nintendo fanboy, but I won't deny the fact that Sony's show is pretty awesome too, especially last years'.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 3, 2009)

Nintendo.
3 great announcements for the Wii, and 1 for the DS.
Can't go wrong with that IMHO.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 3, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Uhh we've know about the camera for about a year and we've known Microsoft was using it for a couple of weeks.


Er, did we? Is that why it was such a big surprise?
I'll give you that we knew there was some kind of camera, but that hardly constitutes knowing about it.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 3, 2009)

I thought all of them sucked pretty hard actually. Golden Sun will no doubt be good, although is it just me or did that the beginning of the video look almost exactly like the starting town in the original game? I get the feeling that it's a remake for some reason. Anyway, $ony and Micro$oft proved that once again they can't come up with their own fucking ideas and have to steal them from Nintendo, as per usual though when you think about it. I am excited for PC games at this point, I am hoping I can get a desktop that will play some of these awesome up and coming games like Supreme Commander 2 and The Old Republic. All the individual showings by various developers beat the snot out of any of the major gaming companies so far at E3. EA and Activision were jokes like usual, DJ Hero seems like a retarded concept, sorry but it doesn't take talent or skill to spin a vinyl disc backwards, whereas it does to play drums, sing or play guitar. NHL 10 has terrible graphics, jaggies galore man and milkage galore with another Guitar Hero game. Ubisoft failed too with Assassin's Creed, the first game I thought was horrible and nothing they have shown thus far was even close to being impressive, EA was the same.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 3, 2009)

Microsoft, just for the better surprises. The better depends on peoples taste, Microsoft has my taste


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jun 3, 2009)

MS showcased some good games and interesting technology.

Nintendo showcased a fitness game for stay-at-home mommies, an attachment to fix something that should have been done right the first time, and new shovelware for the "tweens". That new Metroid game looked sweet, though.

Sony showcased SecondLife Home updates, a silly-looking update to their handheld, a FPS where you can now be called a fag by 256 different people, and a Wiimote.

I think that Microsoft stole the show, mainly because they were first and had the chance to showcase the multi-platform games first. If that makes me a fanboy or an "xbot" so be it.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jun 3, 2009)

xDlmaoxD said:
			
		

> We can all agree Sony won.
> Custom Kart racer 10 x better than Mario Kart, GOW 3 and I hate GOW.
> The Wii mote rip off, the tons of games it has.
> The PSP Go!, LBP, It had the crowed clapping more than Micro or Ninty had.
> Nuff said.




no we can only agree that's just you thing that, and of course Nintendo wins as usual order hasn't changed much.

#1 Nintendo 

#2 Microsoft

#3 Sony


"The PSP Go!, LBP, It had the crowed clapping more than Micro or Ninty had.
Nuff said." 

so......it's still below the ds


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 3, 2009)

Trolly said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll maybe you didn't but me and many other people did. This was called along time ago.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> I can't imagine why anyone would say Nintendo won (and no I'm not a Microsoft/Sony fanboy).  I actually thought the Nintendo conference was pretty bad, only salvaged by Golden Sun and Mario Galaxy 2.  My vote goes towards Sony, their motion control was the most impressive because it had an actual demo and not a trailer with cool tricks.  That and I was in shock with FF14 was announced.


Haha for real! It's really between Sony and Microsoft. Nintendo did better than last year though.


----------



## granville (Jun 4, 2009)

If I'm allowed to express an opinion without being flamed then I'll revise mine now that my opinions have been thought about long enough.

It's my opinion that Nintendo won. I do have a good reason for thinking this not including fanboy crap. My reasoning is that games are far more important than new technology. New tech demonstrations may have awed people on the showfloor with Sony and M$, and some people may seem to think they won due to this. However, it is my firm opinion that Nintendo had a better game showcase. We got these games as everyone knows at the Nintendo showing-

- Mario Galaxy 2
- New Super Mario Bros Wii
- Metroid Other M
- Mario and Luigi 3
- Golden Sun DS
- COP DS (looks like console GTA on DS)
- Final Fantasy CC Crystal Bearers (looks far superior to the old CC games)
- Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days
- Starfy DS
- Zelda Spirit Tracks
- Zelda Wii talk and art
- Megaman Starforce 3 (said to be infinitely superior to the last ones, we'll see)

There were some other games that people loved too, but I am just not personally into. For me, games >>> technology showcases. I probably even forgot about other games I want as well.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 4, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> I can't imagine why anyone would say Nintendo won (and no I'm not a Microsoft/Sony fanboy).  I actually thought the Nintendo conference was pretty bad, only salvaged by Golden Sun and Mario Galaxy 2.  My vote goes towards Sony, their motion control was the most impressive because it had an actual demo and not a trailer with cool tricks.  That and I was in shock with FF14 was announced.


yea I think some one mentioned here nintendo did a type of video like that with people jumping behind couches for cover when they first showed off the wii
but you could never really do any of that once it came out (at least not to my experience)
just to hype it


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> If I'm allowed to express an opinion without being flamed then I'll revise mine now that my opinions have been thought about long enough.
> 
> It's my opinion that Nintendo won. I do have a good reason for thinking this not including fanboy crap. My reasoning is that games are far more important than new technology. New tech demonstrations may have awed people on the showfloor with Sony and M$, and some people may seem to think they won due to this. However, it is my firm opinion that Nintendo had a better game showcase. We got these games as everyone knows at the Nintendo showing-
> 
> ...


It's not so much the games as the way they are presented. Personally I think they should fire that old hag. While I do agree that Nintendo has an amazing line up of games coming out, some of those games have superiors coming out, if not already out.


----------



## Domination (Jun 4, 2009)

The only thing I don't like about ninty's conference is cammie and Iwat-san's english. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The games are all excellent really. 



			
				granville said:
			
		

> -Mario Galaxy 2 *a game that sells 8 million units and is a lot of fun!*
> - New Super Mario Bros Wii *4 players Mario, good concept for our favourite plumber.*
> - Metroid Other M *Looks so awesome. The action is really cool. Probably closer to the so-called "hardcore games"*
> - Mario and Luigi 3 *MLRPG is always good. Then this was a hit in japan too I hear.*
> ...


----------



## jan777 (Jun 4, 2009)

oh shit is this it?






yep...this isnt it


----------



## updowners (Jun 4, 2009)

The thing to worry about the Natal Project is that Peter Molyneux was involved. Doesn't anyone remember what happens to every 'ambitious' game designed by him?


----------



## Domination (Jun 4, 2009)

jan777 said:
			
		

> oh shit is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it isn't.

I found another one though. Its just a small blurry image that seems to be projected and I cant see no crap from it. Anyone wants to see it?

Edit:
see it in my other post

I'll wait for gonintendo's updates, they said they would.


----------



## jan777 (Jun 4, 2009)

sure i guess


----------



## Domination (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh i found something better on IGN!

open at your risk. Don't open if you respect Miyamoto-san's wishes


Spoiler



this pic is real it seems






someone sketched it too, someone at the round table











http://boards.ign.com/legend_of_zelda/b5188/180973222/p1/?12

edit: disclaimer, some people said the last may be fake. But I've seen the first at two sites, so it may be true. second seems to be sketched by someone at the roundtable. Like I said, I would just wait for gonintendo.


----------



## Isabelyes (Jun 4, 2009)

I Voted Nintendo, but only because i'm a nintendo fanboy. don't really care much for the Wii, nor any other console or the PC. I'm an epic fail at most console games. I love the DSi, though,
and I'm very excited about the DsiWare and I've also heard that GS is good.
but, as this is the first E3 i've actually cared about (as in, watched and read what's new), I didn't know what to expect.
I've only seen nintendo's E3 anyway, so that automatically makes the Big N a winner for me.


----------



## SoLuckys (Jun 4, 2009)

i go for nintendo


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2009)

.....and the TRUE results are in!

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-10256539-17.html

I lol'd at the fact that the "didnt like any conference" option had more votes than the "nintendo's was the best" option.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Jun 5, 2009)

What I'll NEVER understand is how on Earth the WiiMote is gimmicky and childish, while Project Natal is Jesus riding a T-Rex. I'm %100 sure Microsoft would not have taken the risk of motion-based controls if Nintendo hadn't had such an outstanding success with the Wii.


----------

